# Mudroom locker/Boot bench



## jkline805

I am building this unit for a small homebuilder who I happen to be good friends with. This is my first real paying project, so I want it to be perfect, or very nearly. The original design I did on sketchup, and he liked it, so I went with it. Now I see that the drawers are pretty huge. I am looking for suggestions on hardware options. I was thinking that heavy duty drawer slides would be enough, but then I thought that maybe I could use 2 drawers slides per side, and get by with less expensive slides. The drawers will be about 42" wide by about 20" deep. Also, the drawer fronts are going to be flat panel/stile construction, with the panel being solid wood. I know I need to allow for expansion and contraction, but I am not sure how to do it. I could only fasten the rails/stiles with oversized holes and washer head screws, but then the drawer pull will anchor the center of the panel to the drawer box. I am thinking that will be fine though, as the edges of the panel would be free to expand and contract, but just the center would be fixed. Any ideas??? 

You may have seen me asking for edge joining techniques a few days ago, and I decided to join the hardwood edging perpendicular to the ply, with biscuits reinforcing the joint. The 1/4" filler piece is for support only.


----------



## jkline805

The ends of this project are unfinished because it is going between 2 walls. I hope it fits!!!


----------



## Double

Very nice.


----------



## jkline805

Double said:


> Very nice.


Thank you. 









Attached is the finished project (finished on my end. The customer is staining it). 

I ended up buying 100# drawer slides, which dont seem too heavy duty. Next time I will use undermount concealed slides. This customer is going to be building another house identical to this one, so I assume I will be building this again in the future. I will take pictures of this when the house is done and post in the project showcase section.


----------



## ccrow

Looks great!


----------



## jkline805

ccrow said:


> Looks great!


Thank you!! By the way, I love your neck of the woods!!! I've spent some time in Stillwater and it is great. We used to come down every March to escape the snow and get some motocross riding in down there. If I ever have enough money to be a snow bird, OK would be one of my first choices. People are really nice down there!!


----------



## thegrgyle

Your lockers look really good. What kind of finish are you using? 

Please post pics of it installed too. :thumbsup:

Fabian


----------



## Marti

It looks nice. What did you use on the back? Looks narrower than beadboard.


----------



## MastersHand

Blummotion under mounts are more then sufficient . As far as Drawer fronts do them the same as you would a Raised panel. I Recommend using Space Balls. You can Google them. They are Rubber balls that you put in dado of Stile and Rails.

They are good in Multiple ways. Panel Stabilization that keeps panel secure so you don't get a visible blond spot after install where finish didn't reach. When staining I brush perimeter of panel and use air nozzle to blow stain in and out and rag the rest.

Space Balls are also pliable to allow for movement . Must ask why solid and not a substrate like Plywood, MDF more Stable

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## jkline805

thegrgyle said:


> Your lockers look really good. What kind of finish are you using?
> 
> Please post pics of it installed too. :thumbsup:
> 
> Fabian


 
I didnt do the finish, so I dont know the details. I do know he used a lot of wood conditioned to try to even the finish out. It was medium color brown stain. I will look and see if I have pics installed. It was in a small room, so a picture was difficult. 



Marti said:


> It looks nice. What did you use on the back? Looks narrower than beadboard.


It is maple beadboard plywood. Probably 2" O.C. 



MastersHand said:


> Blummotion under mounts are more then sufficient . As far as Drawer fronts do them the same as you would a Raised panel. I Recommend using Space Balls. You can Google them. They are Rubber balls that you put in dado of Stile and Rails.
> 
> They are good in Multiple ways. Panel Stabilization that keeps panel secure so you don't get a visible blond spot after install where finish didn't reach. When staining I brush perimeter of panel and use air nozzle to blow stain in and out and rag the rest.
> 
> Space Balls are also pliable to allow for movement . Must ask why solid and not a substrate like Plywood, MDF more Stable
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


For the drawer fronts, I used what I had available because I didnt want to spend the extra money on another sheet of plywood. I glued up the panels out of 3/4" stock and planed it down to 3/8". I can't remember if I used the space balls or not, but I have used them on other projects.


----------



## jkline805

Here are a couple pics of it installed.


----------



## Icutone2

Nice job! It looks like it fits the room great.
Thanks for showing it.
Lee


----------



## Master of none...

I need to do something in my own mudroom/laundry room and this is an excellent idea! Thank you for sharing the pictures of the build as well. The final product really turned out sharp.


----------



## tcleve4911

Good fit
Is that between two walls or just tight to the right side?
It looks like it matches the trim detail in the room very well.

Job well done.
As mentioned....don't skimp on the drawer slides. 
Blum slides are not that expensive and really bring the quality of the project up another notch.

How much did you charge the client/contractor? if that's okay to ask.
...if not...priceless....


----------



## jkline805

tcleve4911 said:


> Good fit
> Is that between two walls or just tight to the right side?
> It looks like it matches the trim detail in the room very well.
> 
> Job well done.
> As mentioned....don't skimp on the drawer slides.
> Blum slides are not that expensive and really bring the quality of the project up another notch.
> 
> How much did you charge the client/contractor? if that's okay to ask.
> ...if not...priceless....


 
This piece is tight between 2 walls. I guess the fit was pretty good. The guys that installed it asked if we could build the next one in 4 pieces because it was difficult to wiggle into the opening. I charged $600 for the piece. I realize that is not enough, but I only provided the plywood, and drawer slides. I think I had right around $300 in material, so $300 for labor.


----------



## dotnetchimp

This is awesome! I need two of these. jkline805, what wood would you use if you knew it was going to be painted?

I just moved into a new place with an outbuilding so time to build out my workshop. This could be a good first project.

-jensenkd


----------



## cshorinek

*Blueprints for Mudroom shelves*

Hello! I really like these mudroom lockers you built. I have been doing many searches on the internet for the design that I want and yours is exactly what I was looking for. My dad is going to build them for me and I was wondering if you are opening to sharing your blueprint for these lockers. If you could email me that would be awesome! 

[email protected]

Please let me know what you think!

Have a great day.


----------



## jkline805

cshorinek said:


> Hello! I really like these mudroom lockers you built. I have been doing many searches on the internet for the design that I want and yours is exactly what I was looking for. My dad is going to build them for me and I was wondering if you are opening to sharing your blueprint for these lockers. If you could email me that would be awesome!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Please let me know what you think!
> 
> Have a great day.


 
Thank you!! As far as blueprints go, I never really have any plans when I start building something. The guy I made these for basically told me the opening was XX and from there I had the freedom to design it however I wanted. I have built 2 more of these since then and I can post pics of those. Sorry I can't be of more help to you.


----------



## dmike

Man that turned out great! I'm inspired, I need to build something similar..


----------



## hpetty

*Still in the business?*

Love your work. I need lockers for our entry and would love to to engage you on the project. Are you still in the business, I notice these post are from years ago. If interested, let me know.


----------



## Sicle Stix

Great job..


----------

